# Regal Jumping Spider-lings! :D



## TheTyro (Feb 20, 2010)

Oddly enough, the first (larger orangey) female I mated didn't lay a sac until a day ago, but the second ( slightly smaller, more black and cream colored)female laid a sac about two weeks ago, and the little critters have been wiggling around recently! 







Does anyone know anything about spider genetics? 

This is the dad:











The Mom:











My hope is the other female, bred to this large male will give me large babies.  Not sure how big spideys from this current mommy will be..or what color they will be! I'm really excited.


----------



## redrumpslump (Feb 20, 2010)

That is awesome man


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome. Can't wait to get some of those. My P.audax eat like pigs. I plan to breed the one I got as freebie for a container purchase (8th instar when I got her) with one of the 5L that is the largest and pretty sure it's male. I'm feeding the female more so she'll be matured before him.

 This time, I'm prepared with pinheads.


----------



## JC (Feb 20, 2010)

Is the female spider in the picture also a P.audax?


----------



## Motzo (Feb 20, 2010)

They aren't audax. They are of the _Phidippus regius_ species


----------



## JC (Feb 20, 2010)

Motzo said:


> They aren't audax. They are of the _Phidippus regius_ species



Ah, ok. Common names confuse me.


----------



## Motzo (Feb 20, 2010)

It's fine ^_^ I'd actually like to see if they could hybridize. The male looks close enough to a male P. Audax, but I bet it's just vain hopes >_<


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 20, 2010)

man i love jumping spiders... the pic of the female sitting there is so cute to me


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 20, 2010)

Yep, Phidippus regius! I don't have a P. audax male, but I do have a P. audax female that I brought with me to Washington from New Jersey. I'm hoping to find a male audax, among other Phid jumpers. My old P. audax male was puny compared to this big boy.

But yeah, if anyone wants some of these babies when they are bigger, let me know! 

And I totally agree, I think Sting (the daddy) has the most adorable, sweet, interesting little spider face ever! When I was taking pictures of him ( the ones you see posted here) he was displaying at me when I blinked, he's never done that before so I was wondering if maybe he saw himself reflected in my eyes...it was kinda scary because he would spread his arms wide and lunge forward every so often until he got about 4 inches away, then backed off.

So excited to see the squirts develop.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 21, 2010)

That's one thing I love about Phidippus, they seem very curious and aren't really too skittish unless you call their bluff. 

 If I get a mature male and you still have the female, I'll ship it to you if you'd like.


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 21, 2010)

how big do these guys get? all the ones ive seen in the wild were really tiny.. would be cool if they got up to like 1" or so...


----------



## JC (Feb 21, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> how big do these guys get? all the ones ive seen in the wild were really tiny.. would be cool if they got up to like 1" or so...



Adult males average in at around 12mm in length. Females normally reach around 15mm.


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 21, 2010)

JC said:


> Adult males average in at around 12mm in length. Females normally reach around 15mm.


Yeah my largest female is about 16mm from the chelicerea to the spineretts.
Heres some comparisons (obviously not to scale, but you get the idea)
Largest female I have:





The mother of the spiderlings pictures in the first post:





Both females:





The dad of the spiderlings:





Actual size of the dad:






My female P. audax is a bit smaller than the smaller female regius. I have never seen any other Phidippus jumpers besides audax and regius though. Last time I saw johnsoni was as a kid after it bit me. I want to see them compared to octopunctatus! I hear theres a giant black morph of regius too...i'd love to see one.


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 21, 2010)

pwilson5 said:


> how big do these guys get? all the ones ive seen in the wild were really tiny.. would be cool if they got up to like 1" or so...


 Hyllus diardi and Phidippus octopunctatus get close or even 1". Both on my must-haves.  Anyone know how Paraphidippus average in size?

 There's also another color morph of P.audax I've seen pics of here on AB. Very pretty.

 Oops! Starting to blabber. I just can't stop when it comes to jumpers.


----------



## pwilson5 (Feb 21, 2010)

ZergFront said:


> Hyllus diardi and Phidippus octopunctatus get close or even 1". Both on my must-haves.  Anyone know how Paraphidippus average in size?
> 
> There's also another color morph of P.audax I've seen pics of here on AB. Very pretty.
> 
> Oops! Starting to blabber. I just can't stop when it comes to jumpers.


dude! a 1" jumper??? ill take it!


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 21, 2010)

Hyllus diardi

 Now is this a big jumping spider or what!? I'd love to get many of these!

 [YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZMSxQKmg-OI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZMSxQKmg-OI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheTyro (Feb 22, 2010)

I want a Hyllus jumper too. I wonder if anyone is actively selling them. >_>

And Fireball looks a tiny bit smaller than her. The girl who posted those videos of her Lucien was the first video I saw of that species. I love the markings they have.:drool:


----------



## EXOPET (Feb 23, 2010)

I breed Hyllus giganteus (as big as diardii, more yellowish) and I've just had success with phidippus otiosus, waiting on my second eggsac to hatch now.

the hyllus males can get close to 2" legspan as they have elongated front legs, my males average 48mm span.


----------



## HokusPokusPhidippus (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm about to aquire H. giganteus and would like to breed them. I've heard the females often devour the eggs... do you have any ideas about the causes or how to avoid it? Have you breed them successfully?


----------



## CRX (Sep 28, 2021)

Holy necro bump Batman


----------

